# Oriskany 7/6/08



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

At long last, we were finally able to have some decent weather on a day off. The wife and I were joined by two nice young women divers, Alleia and Shelly. Just me and three gals, day is shaping up nice indeed. Hit the water at 6am, and the seas were an agreeable less than one foot. Made good time to the Big "O", and we were first on scene. Capt. Dave and the Y-Knot showed up as we were looking for a mooring bouy, and he was nice enough to allow us to tie up to his boat. First dive found the snot layer still around, but not too bad. About 40', the vis opened up to 80' plus, and the current was ripping. This is unlike any current I've experienced outside a river. Had to hold on all the way down, and stay on the leeward side of the wreck to keep from getting swept away. The flags looked like they were stapled to plywood, stiff and straight. First dive lasted 31 minutes. Tried to take pictures, but the current was so strong, I only got a few. Second dive found same conditions, and was cut short when me and my wife got separated. Would normally not be a big deal, as we would find each other quickly, but with such a strong current, I decided to end the dive as soon as I found her.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Wayne "....day shaping up nicely...." hee hee. Glad Bonnies back in the water again! Lookin foward to gettin out with you guys soon!


----------

